# 2013 asa pro/am shoot schedule ----



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Dang it! I lost the closest one to me (Augusta).


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The IBO might be my only option. I hate how they run their shoots and organize.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> Dang it! I lost the closest one to me (Augusta).




But its closer to me now. :59:

Oh BTW, will we be shooting 14's or not? I'm hoping that since the schedule is set, this decision has been made too.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> But its closer to me now. :59:
> 
> Oh BTW, will we be shooting 14's or not? I'm hoping that since the schedule is set, this decision has been made too.



We will let everyone know soon.... At this time I am not at liberty to say.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks like some long drives for next year.


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Glad to have Phenix City/Columbus back, always liked it there.!

I'm guessing the Classic is going to be in Cullman next year also.?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ABTABB said:


> Glad to have Phenix City/Columbus back, always liked it there.!
> 
> I'm guessing the Classic is going to be in Cullman next year also.?



You can be pretty sure of that....unless something goes totally cattywompus


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

No 14s next yr for most classes . Told to me in person by mike t


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> No 14s next yr for most classes . Told to me in person by mike t


so i've heard but not which classes. I'm hoping for clarification on the 12 plan too. There seemed to be lots of confusion surrounding it this year and when the 14's aren't an option, clarity on the 12's becomes more critical.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

that paris/west monroe swap messes up my plans for opening day for turkeys in OK.
the clarification on the 12's in the simms has generated some confusion. i'm pretty sure some people were still counting both 12's at metropolis.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

carlosii said:


> that paris/west monroe swap messes up my plans for opening day for turkeys in OK.
> the clarification on the 12's in the simms has generated some confusion. i'm pretty sure some people were still counting both 12's at metropolis.


I can put you on these Rio's any time you want. They aren't the brightest birds.

typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah. Paris is my favorite proam but it falls slam in the middle of turkey season in Missouri. I love to shoot my bow but I LOVE to hunt turkeys. I'll be huntin. It sucks. My 2nd fav w. Monroe. Could fall during youth season. What a bummer.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> I can put you on these Rio's any time you want. They aren't the brightest birds.
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......




I might take ya up on that offer. lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

gaberichter said:


> Yeah. Paris is my favorite proam but it falls slam in the middle of turkey season in Missouri. I love to shoot my bow but I LOVE to hunt turkeys. I'll be huntin. It sucks. My 2nd fav w. Monroe. Could fall during youth season. What a bummer.


You can always miss one weekend


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> You can always miss one weekend


Oh no. I only have 3 weeks and once im tagged out I have brothers with tags.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks no Augusta!!! So where is the classic going to be?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

athomPT said:


> Thanks no Augusta!!! So where is the classic going to be?


ITS going to be TOLD at the Classic.


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> We will let everyone know soon.... At this time I am not at liberty to say.


Is this gonna be announced at the classic?


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> ITS going to be TOLD at the Classic.


gotcha


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

Man. nothing within 8 hours of me (northeastern, NC). It wasn't that long ago we shot in NC, VA, SC, GA......and there were a lot more shooters at the shoots back then it seemed....


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

sure hoping we werent going back to kentucky, that place is really get old.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ba3darcher said:


> sure hoping we werent going back to kentucky, that place is really get old.


It's already on the 2013 schedule.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

nchunter said:


> Man. nothing within 8 hours of me (northeastern, NC). It wasn't that long ago we shot in NC, VA, SC, GA......and there were a lot more shooters at the shoots back then it seemed....


Actually this year, had more shooters across the board then when those shoots where there.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

The two closest for me are London and metropolis rest are over a ten hour drive lol need a shooting partner anyone 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Sad to see LA in April
That also is when I'll be turkey hunting!
Love the LA shoot but can't miss the gobbler woods

Very sad to see GA gone also...... That was a nice place to shoot....why did it get taken off the schedule??


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Carlosii- I know Kentucky was on the schedule for 2013, this is why I stated "weren,t going back". Must be them old eyes of yours again.lol


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

solocam9696 said:


> The two closest for me are London and metropolis rest are over a ten hour drive lol need a shooting partner anyone
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2



I only have two that are close as well....and the others are 10plus.....So living in the southern part of the counrty does not mean they are close to us all.

and close....I mean under 8.


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

London is about 4 so its really close 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShooterDoc (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wish they wouldn't put some of them so close together time wise. It seems to me that that has to drop the attendence, especially for the two April shoots, when people can only take so much vacation from work and are worried about keeping their jobs in this economy.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

solocam9696 said:


> The two closest for me are London and metropolis rest are over a ten hour drive lol need a shooting partner anyone
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


Me too.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

ba3darcher said:


> sure hoping we werent going back to kentucky, that place is really get old.


I agree with you!! That Powerline is the worse place I shoot all year!! With all the horse parks and flat land around Lexington they should have no problem finding a new location!! I would like to see one in NC or around Knoxville area!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

ba3darcher said:


> Carlosii- I know Kentucky was on the schedule for 2013, this is why I stated "weren,t going back". Must be them old eyes of yours again.lol


its not the eyes...its that confusing english language we have to use. won't have to worry about that too much longer since we're all gonna be speakin' spanish soon enough.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I only have two that are close as well....and the others are 10plus.....So living in the southern part of the counrty does not mean they are close to us all.
> 
> and close....I mean under 8.


its easier for us yankees, Tim. see we live UP north so when we go south we're going DOWN which means we put 'er in neutral and coast all the way.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

carlosii said:


> its not the eyes...its that confusing english language we have to use. won't have to worry about that too much longer since we're all gonna be speakin' spanish soon enough.


looks like its going that way.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

the powerlines in KY are no fun that is for sure.......guess the rumour from 2011 that ASA would never be back at London was not true!!!


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Will be in Phenix City, London, and Metropolis


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Ky is a 10hr drive but I have shot fairly well there, of course I've never had to shoot the powerlines either.. The bottom sure is dark on Sunday morning though.. Wish they could have kept Augusta, and dropped Monroe..


----------



## TS36 (Nov 24, 2010)

Oh come on guys. What is so bad about the power lines? Those huge hills getting you down? If that is the case, I know my deer are safe up here in the mountains because when I walk the power line at London, it's like walking through the low gaps on the ridge tops in the deer woods around here. Of course after trekking up the side of a 1500 foot mountain side, I feel like I'm walking in Texas flats when I reach areas like the power line country. But on a serious note, what don't you shooters like about the power lines? As for the bottom area, yeah, it can get dark in there early in the morning. I shot there Sunday morning around 8 a.m. and it was dark. However, it was nothing a good set of optics didn't take care of.

I have heard London is doing a City Shoot like IL next year leading up to the ASA shoot. Or so that is the word on the street anyway right now.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

:grouphug:

ASA needs to keep the 14s!!!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Babyk said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> ASA needs to keep the 14s!!!


No !!!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

TS36 said:


> Oh come on guys. What is so bad about the power lines? Those huge hills getting you down? If that is the case, I know my deer are safe up here in the mountains because when I walk the power line at London, it's like walking through the low gaps on the ridge tops in the deer woods around here. Of course after trekking up the side of a 1500 foot mountain side, I feel like I'm walking in Texas flats when I reach areas like the power line country. But on a serious note, what don't you shooters like about the power lines? As for the bottom area, yeah, it can get dark in there early in the morning. I shot there Sunday morning around 8 a.m. and it was dark. However, it was nothing a good set of optics didn't take care of.
> 
> I have heard London is doing a City Shoot like IL next year leading up to the ASA shoot. Or so that is the word on the street anyway right now.


Can be real tough to see the targets.....also no shade at times. Or very little. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

my only complaint about KY was the simms where i couldn't see much of the targets. don't know what you can do about that though.


----------



## BG33 (Dec 5, 2008)

They are complaining about no shade and some little hills. Every other shoot I've been to is in wide open spaces with no shade and you walk a mile to any range. People want to shoot in cool weather, in the shade, with spotlights on the targets. Sounds like a real challenge.*haha


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> my only complaint about KY was the simms where i couldn't see much of the targets. don't know what you can do about that though.


WHO said you need to see the whole target???? all you need is the 8ring visible to score and see.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Babyk said:


> :grouphug:
> 
> ASA needs to keep the 14s!!!





cenochs said:


> No !!!!!


Looks like they are doing away with the 14 because targets are getting shot out. Well I hope they plan to have plenty of extra cores to replace _*during *_ the shoot on at least the K45 ranges because without the 14 the 12 rings will be gone _much _quicker. If the 14 is getting shot out what is the 12 ring, which already gets shot up, going to be like on say the last 5 targets? On a 25 yard target without the 14 available the 12 ring may be nothing more than a hole after 100 or so shots. It's no fun trying to score a cluster of arrows correctly in the area of a shredded "12". Just as bad is when a piece of the 12 line is no where near where the 12 ring should be and there's an arrow touching it.

K45 and Open B frequently share a course. Combined they draw over 200 archers and many are very good. We will either be shooting some ruined targets later on the course or the ASA will have to replace cores during the shoot and/or the ASA will have to set an ugly course with terrible angles and long targets. I sure hope they don't lower their standards for course or target quality.


----------



## TS36 (Nov 24, 2010)

They are coming out with the new Wolverine targets that heal themselves up when the arrow is pulled. Be like shooting at a new core on every target...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> WHO said you need to see the whole target???? all you need is the 8ring visible to score and see.


could not agree more...problem is, couldn't even make that out. some of the geezers started playing around and shooting at what ever they could see...things like eyes, white insides of the ears, things like that.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> Looks like they are doing away with the 14 because targets are getting shot out. Well I hope they plan to have plenty of extra cores to replace _*during *_ the shoot on at least the K45 ranges because without the 14 the 12 rings will be gone _much _quicker. If the 14 is getting shot out what is the 12 ring, which already gets shot up, going to be like on say the last 5 targets? On a 25 yard target without the 14 available the 12 ring may be nothing more than a hole after 100 or so shots. It's no fun trying to score a cluster of arrows correctly in the area of a shredded "12". Just as bad is when a piece of the 12 line is no where near where the 12 ring should be and there's an arrow touching it.
> 
> K45 and Open B frequently share a course. Combined they draw over 200 archers and many are very good. We will either be shooting some ruined targets later on the course or the ASA will have to replace cores during the shoot and/or the ASA will have to set an ugly course with terrible angles and long targets. I sure hope they don't lower their standards for course or target quality.




Why dont they make the replacement vital bigger so the 14 could be in with it. .
or even another very tiny incert fot it


-Tyler


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Looks like they are doing away with the 14 because targets are getting shot out. Well I hope they plan to have plenty of extra cores to replace _*during *_ the shoot on at least the K45 ranges because without the 14 the 12 rings will be gone _much _quicker. If the 14 is getting shot out what is the 12 ring, which already gets shot up, going to be like on say the last 5 targets? On a 25 yard target without the 14 available the 12 ring may be nothing more than a hole after 100 or so shots. It's no fun trying to score a cluster of arrows correctly in the area of a shredded "12". Just as bad is when a piece of the 12 line is no where near where the 12 ring should be and there's an arrow touching it.
> 
> K45 and Open B frequently share a course. Combined they draw over 200 archers and many are very good. We will either be shooting some ruined targets later on the course or the ASA will have to replace cores during the shoot and/or the ASA will have to set an ugly course with terrible angles and long targets. I sure hope they don't lower their standards for course or target quality.


They just need to set more challenging ranges. These are national events and in my opinion there really shouldn't be 25 yard targets. We had a pile of them in Illinois and Kentucky on the Semi Pro range.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i can see doing away with the 14's in the pro class (that's where the idea of doing away with them started). but i don't think the argument that the targets were getting too shot up holds much water in most of the amature classes. get rid of it on the simms...i'm ok with that too. no need to burn down the barn to get rid of the rats.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

bhtr3d said:


> WHO said you need to see the whole target???? all you need is the 8ring visible to score and see.


Tim....you literally couldnt hardly see the target....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

14's were taken out of the Pro Class to keep competition closer.


----------



## jasonposs (Jul 19, 2010)

is the classic still gonna be in cullman in 2013?if si its an awesome schedule 2 shoots less than 2 hours away from me.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

The cullman newspaper said it was gonna be here the next 3 years. I don't know how true that is.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

Can't believe the IBO and ASA don't go into Michigan. Whith all the archers and great land there seems like a perfect fit


----------



## buckmaster1027 (Nov 19, 2012)

Is the Newberry Feb1-3 still going to happen because I heard that they are going to move it to Daytona and in July???


----------



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

ShooterDoc said:


> I just wish they wouldn't put some of them so close together time wise. It seems to me that that has to drop the attendence, especially for the two April shoots, when people can only take so much vacation from work and are worried about keeping their jobs in this economy.





buckmaster1027 said:


> Is the Newberry Feb1-3 still going to happen because I heard that they are going to move it to Daytona and in July???


Newberry is still happening. The Florida ASA State Championship is in Daytona in July. Two different events.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

ba3darcher said:


> sure hoping we werent going back to kentucky, that place is really get old.


yeah but its close to where i live. lol


----------

